# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  looking for a ride in miami to los angeles

## TravelMate

hey there, 

I am a danish guy who is looking for a ride or some people to share some good times around may.. I am 34 years old and have a lot of travelexperiance around the world, but never been to the us.

----------


## helpnguide

I hope you get ride miami to Los Angeles , If you should have need some guidance for hotel booking or rent a car in future you can easily get with lax airport hotel guide.

----------

